# restrict access to CD/DVD -burner



## tyros (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi all!

I use a dvd burner in office and i work offsite often and people use my burner a lot and iam having problem with the drive now. 
I want to restrict access to the dvd burner by passsword etc.
I found a software CDDVD lock ,but i dont have key gens etc.
pls let me know any other procedure by which i can restrict the use of the drive.
thanks
tyro


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Disable it in device manager. Password protect your screen saver. Why do they have access to your computer in the first place? And why wouldn't they listen to you when you tell them to leave your computer alone?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

tyros said:


> I found a software CDDVD lock ,but i dont have key gens etc.


Instead of trying to steal the software why don't you just pay the few $$, or do what Fox said.


----------

